# Sudden Bump on 1 yr old nose



## PoppysDad23 (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi there!

My wife and I noticed a slightly hard, somewhat moveable bump on our Golden girl's nose bridge. It seems like it popped up within a matter of hours after we got home. She has been playing pretty rough with her toys around our coffee tables, so I'm wondering if she bumped her nose. I'm also in California where the fires are, so could this be allergy related possibly? Gave her 2 benadryl to see if it helps. If it doesn't go down by tomorrow we are thinking a vet visit might be warranted. My mind races straight to cancer, but I'm hoping and praying it's something harmless.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It could be a bug bite. The benadryl was a good idea.


----------



## PoppysDad23 (Aug 20, 2020)

Update, it looks to indeed be a bug bite of some sort. Benadryl reduced the bump by about 60-75%.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh good, that's a relief.


----------



## Goldenbrody (Oct 23, 2019)

Glad to hear all is good. She is a beauty....


----------

